# photoelectricity switch



## panueva

Hi

I´m translating a manual for a solar panel laminator and I have come across another problem sentence.

"Each place of TDCZ (machine) is examined by photoelectricity switch, so the precision is high"

I have translated it as

"Cada parte de la TDCZ utiliza un PHOTOELECTRICITY SWITCH, así que tiene muy alta precisión".

It isn´t mentioned again in the manual so I´m afraid I don´t have any more context.  

Thanks


----------



## FranParis

Una máquina examina los paneles, no?

Hace la busqueda de "TDCZ - The dead cells zone" con un *sensor fotoelectrico*..

Es my suposición...


----------



## Smac

The Spanish of FranParis is much, much better than the English of the manual!


----------



## martu

¿interruptor fotoeléctrico would be also OK?


----------



## chics

seguramente es un interruptor


----------



## Smac

*Interruptor* vale en cuanto a *switch* ...pero el Inglés del original es muy sospecho y a mi aviso la versión de FranParis exprime mejor la realidad probable del aparato.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Estoy con Fran Paris.


----------



## Smac

Smac said:


> *...* la versión de FranParis exprime mejor la realidad probable del aparato.


Perdon - ...expresa o explica mejor ...


----------



## LaLunaEnElBolsillo

"sensor fotoelectrico" o, si se refiere exactamente a lo que yo pienso, yo diría "Fotocelula"


----------



## jalibusa

Juego de cintura, como el matador que esquiva el toro: ".....cada parte es examinada *mediante dispositivos fotoeléctricos*, por lo cual la precisión..."


----------

